# Bon qu'est ce que l'on fait



## naas (22 Février 2006)

pour ses 30000 ?


----------



## sunshines (22 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour ses 30000 ?


On demande aux modos de le bannir a 29999 ... Mohahahaha


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour ses 30000 ?



D'aucuns diraient "Qu'on lui arrache les burnes!"    

Je me contenterait de lui tirer mon chapeau ; lui offrant une vue imprenable sur mon crâne dégarni


----------



## pim (23 Février 2006)

Tous pouvoir sur le Forum MacGénération pendant 24 heures  Et bien, pourquoi vous vous mettez à trembler comme des feuilles tout d'un coup ?  Comment ça, GlobalCut ça se traduit en "coupe franche dans les membres" ?


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Février 2006)

Moi j'dis qu'on fait comme pour les 20 000...

On s'en fout.


----------



## Dory (23 Février 2006)

Chapeau !
Mais comment a-t-il fait? La Guinness sans doute... 

Est il le seul ou il y  en a d'autres?


----------



## pim (23 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Est il le seul ou il y  en a d'autres?



Oh, la réponse à cette question est assez simple. Tu cliques sur "Membres" (le troisième élément de la barre bleue du haut), puis tu cliques sur "Rechercher des membres" en haut à droite sur la seconde barre bleue, et sur "Recherche avancé" dans le petit menu qui apparaît. Au bas de la page, dans la section "Option", dans "Trier les résultats par" tu sélectionnes "Compteur de message" et "dans l'ordre décroissant". Terminer par un clic bien franc sur "Lancer la recherche", et normalement le résultat apparaît sous tes yeux ébahis 

Non non ne me remercie pas, l'entraide sur les forums c'est tout naturel :rateau:



_Post scriptum_ : j'ai eut l'idée perverse de vérifier mon rang, je suis 224 ème.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour ses 30000 ?



Ben, je propose une tournée de :


----------



## pim (23 Février 2006)

Hum !  En plus avec un beau trèfle à quatre feuilles dessus


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Oh, la réponse à cette question est assez simple. Tu cliques sur "Membres" (le troisième élément de la barre bleue du haut), puis tu cliques sur "Rechercher des membres" en haut à droite sur la seconde barre bleue, et sur "Recherche avancé" dans le petit menu qui apparaît. Au bas de la page, dans la section "Option", dans "Trier les résultats par" tu sélectionnes "Compteur de message" et "dans l'ordre décroissant". Terminer par un clic bien franc sur "Lancer la recherche", et normalement le résultat apparaît sous tes yeux ébahis
> 
> Non non ne me remercie pas, l'entraide sur les forums c'est tout naturel :rateau:
> 
> ...



toi, t'es un adepte des solutions simples, hein ?   

J'en ai une autre :  Tu cliques sur "Membres" (le troisième élément de la barre bleue du haut), puis tu clique sur l'en-tête de la colonne "nombre de messages", et tu as directement la liste des membres triés par nombre de messages en ordre décroissant !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Et si on transformait ce fil en filafloude? C'est pas un bel hommage, ça? :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Quand j'étais petit, j'avais des poissons rouges...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Mais depuis, ils sont morts...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Ca vit pas vieux, les poissons rouges... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Une fois, j'ai eu des poux, aussi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

... Mais ils sont morts aussi...   

La vie c'est rien que du malheur!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

stook, sors de ce corps !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Pour me rassurer, je me dis que quand je serai mort, je rejoindrai tout ce petit monde au paradis... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La vie c'est rien que du malheur!!!


Quand j'étais petit, j'ai eu des espoirs.........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, j'ai eu des espoirs.........



Ouais... Comme ça, après les dents de lait il te reste toujours quelque chose à perdre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais petit, j'ai eu des espoirs.........


...Et le chien du voisin est mort.

La vie est belle, finalement.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

T'as besoin d'aide Patoch' ?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Si c'est pour aider, je suis là, toujours pret à donner un coup de main...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> T'as besoin d'aide Patoch' ?



Je te dirai... Quand j'aurai croisé la fée Métastases...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je te dirai... Quand j'aurai croisé la fée Métastases...


Si elle est déguisée en poisson rouge ou en poux, c'est tout bon pour toi, alors ?
Sinon, merde !







Bon, sinon, pour les 30000 - ben, bravo !
Y a qu'à les imprimer, ça calera tout un magasin de meuble.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Surtout pour rendre hommage à l'inventeur du Flood


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Surtout pour rendre hommage à l'inventeur du Flood



Il n'en est que le vulgarisateur... Le flood est apparu en même temps que le langage...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

OK, alors le plus grand floodeur de tous les temps ...



Sur MacG​


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Faudrait peut etre penser à le prevenir, non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Ca, oui...   :king:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> :king:


Sympa ce smiley, il a changé, non


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

30 000 !!!  ça fait rêver 

...on pourrait le remettre à zéro et distribuer aux nioubs pour qu'ils aient un bô compteur !!!!  
..prems!!!! :love: 

sinon bravo! c'est impressionnant !


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

noob, toi :mouais:




Inscrit le 29/11/00


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> noob, toi :mouais:



Chut ! Certains des 4400 souhaitent garder l'anonymat :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

4400 
4400 post? jours? Points disco?


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> noob, toi :mouais:




.....si si ! il y a des témoins.....à charge!


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chut ! Certains des 4400 souhaitent garder l'anonymat :mouais:



c'est quiiiiiiiii ?????????


----------



## mado (23 Février 2006)

Oui d'abord. C'est qui global ?









:love:


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Oui d'abord. C'est qui global ?
> 
> :love:




....wé d'abord..;je suis d'accord avec Mado...bannissons-le


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....wé d'abord..;je suis d'accord avec Mado...bannissons-le



Déjà fait. :love: C'était bon.


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait. :love: C'était bon.


 Oh, un floodeur 




​


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Déjà fait. :love: C'était bon.



..j'étais pas né.... 
errare humanun est...bis repetita...tuti cuanti ...amen :hosto: :bebe: 

..moi je disais ça....il avait sûrement mérité


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..j'étais pas né....
> errare humanun est...bis repetita...tuti cuanti ...amen :hosto: :bebe:
> 
> ..moi je disais ça....il avait sûrement mérité


Je pense qu'il avait floodé, non?


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il avait floodé, non?



...oui mais faut pas le dire


----------



## naas (23 Février 2006)

Ca vaudrait le coup de regarder sur les autres forums si global a des frères :bebe:


----------



## naas (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il avait floodé, non?


n'empeche qu'aujourdhui qu'il est en vert et de facto il ne peux pas être banni  _(sauf par un rouge    )_


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> n'empeche qu'aujourdhui qu'il est en vert et de facto il ne peux pas être banni  _(sauf par un rouge    )_



..et qui peut bannir un rouge


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

C'est un sacré avantage pour un guss comme lui, ça  (et combo :bebe: )


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Il a monté sa boite de flood !!!


J'ai trouvé ça sur son site :


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

Ben et moi ...


----------



## naas (23 Février 2006)

JE crois c'est rapport allah musique le global


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Même pas credible, ça te ferait plus de 625 messages par jour, soit 26 messages par heure sur 24h.

Menteur ! 



			
				Saloperie de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à ikiki.


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il avait floodé, non?



Comme un porc oui...   Du temps où ça niquait la page des sujets des dernières 24 heures (UBB remember), car c'était _tous_ les messages postés qui étaient alors affichés... 

J'ai pas fait de capture, dommage...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2006)

Ca







ou ca ?


----------



## kaviar (23 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme un porc oui...   Du temps où ça niquait la page des sujets des dernières 24 heures (UBB remember), car c'était _tous_ les messages postés qui étaient alors affichés...
> 
> J'ai pas fait de capture, dommage...


Il n'a pas été le seul, si j'en juge par tes 23733 messages


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2006)

3 fois on dirais


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas été le seul, si j'en juge par tes 23733 messages



Fais une recherche, je n'ai _jamais _floodé (comme toujours beaucoup oublient de prendre en compte la date d'inscription...).  Des conneries j'en ai dites, mais du flood, jamais.  C'est interdit en Suisse. 



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 3 fois on dirais



Me souvenais plus...


----------



## kaviar (23 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 3 fois on dirais


La performance des 30000 en est d'autant plus belle


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas été le seul, si j'en juge par tes 23733 messages



...c'est ....comment on dit déjà ...ah oui ..une attaque frontale dans ta face   :hosto: ...
pure style ......:love:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

C'est pas parce que c'est interdit que personne ne le fait 

J'ai bien des exemples en tête, mais je pense que c'est hors "Les conditions d'utilisation des forums MacGeneration" 

PS : C'est plus long à ecrire que Charte quand même


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Au fait, je vais bientôt franchir les 4000, mais je suis encore tres loin du peloton de tête...


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je vais bientôt franchir les 4000, mais je suis encore tres loin du peloton de tête...



t'auras un zétoile jaune de plus


----------



## ikiki (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, je vais bientôt franchir les 4000, mais je suis encore tres loin du peloton de tête...




T'as pas des études à faire plutôt que flooder toi   
4000... 

'tain, avec ce post je passe à 100000  



​


----------



## dool (23 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> t'auras un zétoile jaune de plus



antisemite !


----------



## mado (23 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
global est un floodeur fétichiste on dirait en tous cas


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

dool a dit:
			
		

> antisemite !



..aie :hosto: :afraid: tu veux ma mort !!!!!

tiens ça me rappelle une blague ..une hstoire de grosse mite


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..aie :hosto: :afraid: tu veux ma mort !!!!!
> 
> tiens ça me rappelle une blague ..une hstoire de grosse mite


Celle avec un billard?


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Celle avec un billard?



...


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

...au fait puisqu'on en parle et qu'il est toujours plus facile de voir la mite dans l'oeil du voisin plutôt que le billard dans le sien.....
que celui qui n'a jamais floodé montre ses fesses ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> .....que celui qui n'a jamais floodé montre ses fesses ....



Je n'ai jamais floodé  ... Il y a toujours une légère profondeur dans le moindre de mes posts, même les plus quadrisomiques en apparence    
Quand à montrer mes fesses... J'étudie la question avec mon directeur de conscience, l'abbé Rurier


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> global est un floodeur fétichiste on dirait en tous cas








> Vous avez distribué trop de coud'boules ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


 

Ce soir ? :rose:


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais floodé  ... Il y a toujours une légère profondeur dans le moindre de mes posts, même les plus quadrisomiques en apparence
> Quand à montrer mes fesses... J'étudie la question avec mon directeur de conscience, l'abbé Rurier



L'abbé rurier noir? 

Sinon, je trouve que l'hommage commence à avoir de la gueule, non?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, je trouve que l'hommage commence à avoir de la gueule, non?



Oui...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours une légère profondeur dans le moindre de mes posts, même les plus quadrisomiques en apparence


Vraiment ? Bon ben, ça m'en fait plus que 4622 à relire... Au cas où.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ? Bon ben, ça m'en fait plus que 4622 à relire... Au cas où.



4624!  

Et je te prierai de ne pas faire l'âne pour avoir du foin


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais floodé  ... Il y a toujours une légère profondeur dans le moindre de mes posts, même les plus quadrisomiques en apparence
> Quand à montrer mes fesses... J'étudie la question avec mon directeur de conscience, l'abbé Rurier





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oui...





Tu disais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Tu disais



Il y a beaucoup de choses, derrière ce "oui..."


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup de choses, derrière ce "oui..."


Comme par exemple 4626 posts


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais floodé  ...



...moi pareil ...jamais jamais jamais... 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a toujours une légère profondeur dans le moindre de mes posts



...moi pareil ...jamais jamais jamais... 
 
 
:rose:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

Cher Globalkeute

Je chairche actuelemen un file à floudé.
J'aimeré moi auci avoire des etoile de plusse passque sa fé class, mais en dousse, pour pas me fère engueulé par Amoque ou un otre de ces fachos qui veulent pa qu'on floude! 
(d'ailleur je sé pa commant t'a fé mon salop! Moi je me fét tout le temp grillé!! lol!)

Si ya un file à floudé discretos quelquepar, mairci de m'envoyé le lient par MP.
(G entendut parlét d'un file ouver par un certin Robertot, mé je le trouve pa)



​


----------



## BBh (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Oh, un floodeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heu!! c'est quoi "flooder":mouais: :hein:  ??????


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

moi j'lui filerais un coup d'boule en espérant qu'il me réponde


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Février 2006)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Heu!! c'est quoi "flooder":mouais: :hein:  ??????



Poster plusieurs fois de suite pour rien??...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

BBh a dit:
			
		

> Heu!! c'est quoi "flooder":mouais: :hein:  ??????


Flooder, c'est poster beaucoup, avec peu de mots à chaque fois, des messages sans grand intérêts


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Flooder, c'est poster beaucoup, avec peu de mots à chaque fois, des messages sans grand intérêts


Ah bon?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

et oui


----------



## naas (23 Février 2006)

le plus gros posteur de macbidouile est a .... 11768 :bebe:  , je vous le dis nous avons le maître francophone ici :love:
pcinpact amd inside (_tiens un cousin mackie _ ) a 5087  non non non la concurrence ne suit pas du tout :hein: :bebe: 

qui est inscrit chez hardware.fr ? _(ou dans un autre )_ pour nous donner le plus gros posteur ?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

J'ai trouvé un gros gros posteur : 
http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/profil-31409.htm
64261 messages depuis 2000 :affraid:


----------



## BBh (23 Février 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour ses 30000 ?



Mais dite-moi, c'est quoi le véritable sujet de ce post?? ,Car j'ai beau relire les messages dans tout les sens, ça ne vole pas très haut, attender, je me trompe pas, ce qui vous préoccupe actuellement c'est nombre d'étoiles..:mouais: 

Je ne s'avais pas qu'il y avais des futurs "stars" dans le forum... 


-Dire qu'il croyaient a la platitude de la planête. Ceux qui parlaient de sphère ont perdu le tête. A tavers cela on a réalisé l'insanité, la vanité les folies de l'humanité..
-Mais tous savaient que rien ne se perd dans l'univers, pas de disparition de matière. de démocratie a Mendeleev 2000 ans, un classement : le tableau périodique des éléments.


----------



## mayfair (23 Février 2006)

on fait rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un gros gros posteur :
> http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/profil-31409.htm
> 64261 messages depuis 2000 :affraid:



'tain ! Dites pas ça à Global, sinon on ne pourra même plus placer un post entre les siens !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Février 2006)

Il faut surtout que GlobalCut n'oublie pas la révision des 30000.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Flooder, c'est poster beaucoup, avec peu de mots à chaque fois, des messages sans grand intérêts



Je m'inscris en faux!  
Le nombre de mots n'a rien à voir dans cette histoire...
On peut être plus que laconique, et cependant donner une grande teneur à ses posts...
Regardez Supermoquette, par exemple!  
Alors que d'autres vous noient sous une logorrhée plus creuse que  mon compte en banque en février...
Mais on s'en beurre la raie, non?...
Là, je dis trop de mots, mais je dis rien...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Justement, Il faut les 2 conditions : poster quelques mots  ET pour ne rien dire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Justement, Il faut les 2 conditions : poster quelques mots  ET pour ne rien dire :sifle:



:sifle: il faut deux F pour que ça marche...


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Patoch'

Voila un bien bel exemple...


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Voila un bien bel exemple...


mouais... :mouais: 

j'suis pas sûr!! 

il a quand même dit quelque chose d'intéressant!
à savoir: le fonctionnement des smileys à un nioube


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

naméo© 
T'es qui toi pour me traiter de nioub'


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> naméo©
> 
> T'es qui toi pour me traiter de nioub'


David Copperfield


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

Pitin® de machine a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à valoriel.


----------



## valoriel (23 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

>


tu trouves aussi, hein? :love:












:rateau:  ​


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Février 2006)

Ca va, là, c'est fini de se lécher la pomme?


----------



## le_magi61 (23 Février 2006)

presque, presque...


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Février 2006)

:sleep:


----------



## naas (24 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé un gros gros posteur :
> http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/profil-31409.htm
> 64261 messages depuis 2000 :affraid:


60000 en 6 ans ça fait du 10000 par an pas mal


----------



## pim (24 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:



Et un de plus 

(pour moi aussi d'ailleurs  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ca va, là, c'est fini de se lécher la pomme?



Dis donc, toi, en parlant de lèche !


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

.....'tain..... ..... 

arrêtez...ça va finir par se voir


----------



## Amok (24 Février 2006)

Ca s'est vu ! Même le personnage principal de ce fil baille à s'en décrocher les mandibules, c'est dire !


----------

